# Pandas



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

My drawings on pandas :vs_blush:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is EXCELLENT!!!!!!! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks! Seen your paintings, they are AMAZING!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome @Welledha :smile:

Wonderful Panda paintings !! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow great gift you have there, wonderful pictures.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks all for the kind comments, it motivates me to keep drawing!


----------

